
All-renewable energy in California? Sorry, land-use calculations show otherwise - jseliger
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-bryce-renewables-california-20180821-story.html
======
Gibbon1
> Robert Bryce is a senior fellow at the Manhattan Institute and the producer
> of the forthcoming documentary “Juice: How Electricity Explains the World.”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattan_Institute_for_Policy...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattan_Institute_for_Policy_Research)

 _cough_

